# New Dodge 25mpg???????



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Whats with the new Dodge 1500 claiming 25mpg? What gimmick they got going on?


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I am not sure.... I have a 2012 Hemi and they claimed 20mpg Highway, I am pretty close as long as I keep my right foot out of it, but with almost 400 horse, its kinda hard LOL

I do know that my truck has 16 spark plugs, and MDS (multi displacement system) which shuts down 4 cylinders while on the freeway. I am a little biased because I am a diehard Mopar guy, but I love the truck!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Will be curious how the real world reports come back. I embrace progress however I rarely buy into the hype. Will say one thing, the air bag suspension is fantastic and could bridge that gap to increased economy. My friend has the setup in his Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland and it's wicked sweet - same basic setup used in the Dodge. Raises and lowers more than 4 inches in a matter of seconds. From an economy and aerodynamics standpoint, the ability lower the entire truck at the push of a button can be huge!


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

The fine print on that commercial says fuel economy is for a v6 4x2. I had to pause it and read to see what the deal was also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

No Gimmick, the new Pentatstar V6 is very efficient with variable valve timing. Combine that with their new 8 speed transmission and a tall axle ratio and you get a very efficient hwy mpg. Drop down a few gears in the transmission and you get great towing. The top two gears are both overdrives.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Pocketfisherman said:


> No Gimmick, the new Pentatstar V6 is very efficient with variable valve timing. Combine that with their new 8 speed transmission and a tall axle ratio and you get a very efficient hwy mpg. Drop down a few gears in the transmission and you get great towing. The top two gears are both overdrives.


This x2

it's all in the fine print.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Lebber32 said:


> The fine print on that commercial says fuel economy is for a v6 4x2. I had to pause it and read to see what the deal was also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the Pentastar V6 in my 2012 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited with 5sp auto and 3.73 gears. Previously I had an '08 Wrangler Unlimited with 6sp manual, 3:21 gears and the 3.8 V6. My highway mileage went from 20 to 24 and that's running 500 rpm higher with the new motor and lower gears. The Unlimited is a heavy vehicle and with almost an increase of 100hp I can say the Pentastar 3.6 V6 kicks azzzzzz.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the V6 I got it now. Good catch Lebber.

Yes I would love to have the new Jeep with it in there. But a 4 door full size truck... nah, they can keep that chat.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the V6 I got it now. Good catch Lebber.
> 
> Yes I would love to have the new Jeep with it in there. But a 4 door full size truck... nah, they can keep that chat.


Yep, 4 door truck with a 6 in it. Might sound like a good idea at the time but guaranteed a couple months later you'll be regretting you ever bought it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The 3.5 v-6 Ford Ecoboost is not ur normal v-6. It produces 365hp & 420 torque. That is more than the majority of v-8 motors. Now this pentastar v-6, I don't know about it.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

I drove an ecoboost before I bought my truck. Not for me. Didn't like it but to each their own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Lebber32 said:


> I drove an ecoboost before I bought my truck. Not for me. Didn't like it but to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I respect your response as others would bash and trash it. Some like them and some don't. Like you said, to each their own. When I purchased my new 2012 Ford F-150 crew cab 4x4 lariat back in September, I almost purchased the v-6 ecoboost. But I choose the 5.0 for a couple of reasons. 1) I feel the 5.0 will not have to "work as hard" to produce the same power as a v-6 and 2) the 5.0 is rated for up to E85 gasoline where the ecoboost v-6 is only rated up to E15. Just in case the ethanol amount in gasoline increase in the near future, which I expect it too, the 5.0 is already designed to handle. it But as for the ecoboost v-6, I wouldn't have an issue buying it other than the fear of the increasing ethanol in gasoline.

Anyway, good point!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

It takes x amount of torque to move x amount of weight at a given speed. Factor in weight, aerodynamics, etc and it does not matter what size the engine is or how many cylinders it has. Most are state of the art as to fuel efficiency per output so the rest is up to your needs.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Several reviews I've read on the V6 RAM have it doing 0-60 right at 8 seconds. Not too shabby for a V6. You can get a lot of torque multiplication from an 8 speed transmission.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Heck, I'll just stick with my 04 5.9 inline 6 CTD and get 22 MPG on the highway and 17 in town.

And 0-60 at just around 5 seconds when you need it s nice too.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Just bought a new 12 Super Crew 4x4 with the Ecoboost. Drove to West Texas last weekend. It has plenty of power. Was able to pull the hills going into Kerville at 80 without it down shifting.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

It's simple math really....

1 mile driven @ 12.5 mpg
1 mile towed @ 0 mpg

WHAM! 25 mpg


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Pilot281 said:


> It's simple math really....
> 
> 1 mile driven @ 12.5 mpg
> 1 mile towed @ 0 mpg
> ...


Amazingly enough that's some perfect math.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

